# ZOMBIES INVADE MANHATTAN on Sunday, May 16th



## Joiseygal

Ok was checking the Asbury Park Zombie Walk site and found this upcoming Zombie Walk. Here are the details:

On May 16th the Zombie infection spreads from New Jersey across the Hudson to New York! This Zombie Walk is 'flash mob' style, there won't be any makeup artists on-hand so come dressed in your zombie makeup and ready to go! Corpses will gather at a secret location (to be revealed soon!)

http://www.asburyparkzombiewalk.com/

Anyone going to attend? I might check this one out!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I just thought I would give this thread a bump because the Zombie Walk is this Sunday. They are letting look-a-like celebrity zombies walk the red carpet with George Romero for his new Zombie film, "Survival of the Dead". I think I am going to dress up as an Alice Cooper Zombie. This should be fun! Anyone going????


----------



## madmomma

I can't make it but it sounds like it would be fun! Alice Cooper Zombie??? Should be an easy costume...always thought of him as a zombie anyway!! LOL


----------



## Joiseygal

I attended the NY Zombie Walk and George Romero's Survival of the Dead Premiere. It was so much fun! I have video of the event, but my computer has been giving me trouble. Anyway here is a link to some photos that were taking with George Romero. I didn't end up going as Alice Cooper. I am the second zombie to the left of George.  
http://topics.abcnews.go.com/photo/00Zv7r94jJ6Gb


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like you had fun Joisey! Your a zombie star now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I recognized you right away, Joisey!


----------



## trishaanne

I'm glad you decided to go Sharon. I hope you had a great time.


----------



## madmomma

Nice picture...looks like you guys had a fun time! Cool costume!


----------



## Kaoru

You look great Sharon! Yeah easy to tell that was you there in that group pic. Love the zombie looking kitty.


----------



## Joiseygal

I haven't been able to upload a video until now because of my computer having a virus, but I just wanted to post a video of the event. I also wanted to post the picture they have on the asburyparkzombiewalk page. I thought this was a kick ass photo! Anyway I hope you enjoy the video and please let me know if the video seems like it is distorted? I am making sure that I am not having any problems with my computer before the warrenty expires. Thanks!






Front page photo on the Asbury Park Zombie Walk Page by: Conway Yen
http://www.asburyparkzombiewalk.com/


----------



## The Creepster

Looks great J! Is that you I see in the still shot on their website?


----------



## Joiseygal

The Creepster said:


> Looks great J! Is that you I see in the still shot on their website?


Yes Creepster I am behind George Romero with my mouth open.


----------



## The Watcher

Great video. Loved the little girl saying brains.


----------

